
Urinal protocol vulnerability - fgeorgy
http://blog.xkcd.com/2009/09/02/urinal-protocol-vulnerability/
======
DrScump
The typical workflow was documented over 23 years ago on Usenet:
[http://www.netfunny.com/rhf/jokes/90q3/urinals.html](http://www.netfunny.com/rhf/jokes/90q3/urinals.html)

